# Woodstream Orchids Open House Md.



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2013)

http://woodstreamorchids.com/flier-winter.html
Anyone from NY, Nj, Baltimore , or Washington D.C. going to the open house?


----------



## Clark (Jan 10, 2013)

Too far for me.

Deep Cut/Deerborn Farm show is one month away.
It is a mile from the office.


----------



## Cheyenne (Jan 10, 2013)

I am going to Woodstreams open house on Sunday. Maybe I will see you there.


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 10, 2013)

Sounds like a lot of fun. I would go if I still lived in PA.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 10, 2013)

Alas, I already have plans for this weekend. I just saw Lynn Sunday; she's busy getting ready for the Paph Forum.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2013)

Cheyenne said:


> I am going to Woodstreams open house on Sunday. Maybe I will see you there.



I sent you a PM. LMK.


----------

